# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Фильтрация в запросе при левом соединении

## ilya80let

Вообщем не пойму поведение, при левом соединении у меня должны быть все записи из таблицы Талон, и совпадения из ВыполненныеРаботы. Но в действительности при использовании отбора ВыполненныеРаботыРаботы.С  ылка.Проведен = ИСТИНА у меня уменьшается количество записей в  таблице Талон (для примера без условия 227 записей, с условием 193). Чем сие объясняется? Уменьшается за счет записей, где нет сопоставления с документом ВыполненныеРаботыРаботы. 


```
ВЫБРАТЬ
		Талон.Ссылка КАК Ссылка,
		ВыполненныеРаботыРаботы.ОкончаниеРаботы КАК ДатаДиагностики
	ИЗ
		Документ.Талон КАК Талон
			ЛЕВОЕ СОЕДИНЕНИЕ Документ.ВыполненныеРаботы.Работы КАК ВыполненныеРаботыРаботы
			ПО Талон.Ссылка = ВыполненныеРаботыРаботы.Ссылка.ДокументОснование
	ГДЕ
		Талон.Проведен = ИСТИНА
		И ВыполненныеРаботыРаботы.Ссылка.Проведен = ИСТИНА
```



---------- Post added at 12:04 ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 ----------

Немног подумав решил, что сначала идет соединение, а уже потом фильтрация.

----------


## Bolzen

Может косяк платформы? было и такое.
Сейчас глянул полно отчетов с похожими запросами и все нормально. Косяки бывают только если связь установлю неправильно, может и тут посмотреть повнимательней?

----------


## kyafnsum

[/COLOR]ВыполненныеРаботыРаботы.С  ылка.ДокументОснование
ВыполненныеРаботыРаботы.С  ылка.Проведен = ИСТИНА
При такого рода выборе полей в запросах через . происходит разыменование полей, т.е. платформа сама выполняет запросы, явно в тексте неописанные, вот и результат может быть странным. Опишите запрос явно, без разыменования, тогда м.б. получится.

----------

